# Pigeon Book/reading list?



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Are there any books anyone would recommend on pigeons?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

"Pigeons" by Matthew Vriends (introductory but very informative)


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

There are a number of good books on the subject (of Pigeon health and nutrition) and the problem with even this subject, is there will be various opinions as to what is a good practice.

Therefore I think that the Vets are a good place to start, one such example is Dr. David Marx DVM and his book "A Veterinary Approach to Pigeon Health". [Quoting "SmithFamilyLoft", hope you don't mind!]


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

"The Flying Vets Guide to Pigeon Health and Management", by Dr. Colin Walker.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Understanding Pigeon Paramyxovirus - by H. Vindevogel and J. P. Duchatel. 
This work addresses all aspects of PMV or "Newcastle Disease." Written by experts for the layman, it includes a historical account of the virus in pigeons, the infection cycle, treatment, and hygenic measures for prevention. Soft cover, with black and white photos, 24 pp.

THE FLYING VET'S PIGEON HEALTH & MANAGEMENT -by Dr. Colin Walker. 
Dr. Walker is a very successful pigeon racing veterinarian in Australia, and he shares information gained during 30 years of racing his own birds that includes race fitness, race preparation and recovery, disease control during racing and breeding, behavior, droppings, loft design, feeding, and much more. Many of his Australian Pigeon Company products are discussed in this book. Hardcover with color photographs, 322 pp.

A VETERINARY APPROACH TO PIGEON HEALTH
by Dr. David Marx, DVM. Many consider David Marx to be America’s best known pigeon veterinarian as well as an award-winning racing pigeon flyer. Covers bacterial infections, viral and other infections, parasites, reproduction, flying, dealing with injuries, general health considerations, nutrition, medications, health overview. All discussed from a practical standpoint, making the scientific aspects more understandable for the average fancier. Hard cover, 212 pages.


----------

